# How Long Should I Let My Tort Soak?



## SWDK (Aug 13, 2012)

I give my tort a warm soak every other day. I normally soak for 20-30 minutes. I really have no clue if that is ok, too long or not long enough? Please advise on how long you let your tort soak.


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2012)

Your time is good. You can soak longer too up to an hour. However, 30 minutes is also good.


----------



## SWDK (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted to be sure I wasn't short changing the little guy.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 14, 2012)

Once a week for about 5-15 minutes in comfortably warm water. It doesn't take much. Basically, until they try to climb out, and hopefully after they have voided their waste, although they don't always. They might drink before that, but usually don't.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2012)

What species and what age are we talking about? Also what climate, season, current weather, housing situation, diet... All of these things and more influence the decision of how often and how long to soak.


----------



## SWDK (Aug 14, 2012)

Tom said:


> What species and what age are we talking about? Also what climate, season, current weather, housing situation, diet... All of these things and more influence the decision of how often and how long to soak.



Male Eastern Hermanns, 2 years old. I live in the pocono mountains of northeastern PA.


----------



## Edna (Aug 14, 2012)

He's a healthy tortoise, eating well and active, with indoor and outdoor enclosures. I'd keep the soaking to a minimum. Give him an opportunity to get a good drink, poo if it's time to poo, and then let him get on with the important business of being Leroy.


----------



## dr_butterfly (Aug 14, 2012)

you can soak it till you feel it has become stressed out or want to walk out 

and try to replace the water after it has pooped or peed, as this makes your tort irritated and dont want to stay there anymore.


----------



## SWDK (Aug 14, 2012)

Edna said:


> He's a healthy tortoise, eating well and active, with indoor and outdoor enclosures. I'd keep the soaking to a minimum. Give him an opportunity to get a good drink, poo if it's time to poo, and then let him get on with the important business of being Leroy.



Thanks Edna!


----------

